

New online judge service dedicated to teaching programmers. - kuszi
http://spox.spoj.pl

======
kuszi
SPOX has been built upon the same engine as ideone.com and spoj.pl, but
dedicated to teaching in the context of private lessons or regular courses at
different levels, starting from beginners to advanced university students.

